# Golf mk5 gti



## Mattgeezer (Jun 15, 2010)

People who have owned one, day to day life, whats it like and how would you rate it?
Opionions please

Thanks!


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Check parkers 
http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/volkswagen/golf/gti-2005/


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

On my second. First one an 05 GTI & now an 08 reg ED30. Got to say 2 of the best cars i've ever owned.Go like stink, look good & every day usable.
I would get one if you fancy one. Only down side is recomended 98 ron & above petrol which as you know ain't cheap & when you use the power there thirsty but then again you don't drive a GTI if you worry about economy.Mine both used Shell V-Power & always will.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks cracking 

GTI needs better brakes, a decent Rear Anti Roll Bar is a must too.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I had an edition 30, all was well with it, very happy with the performance etc, as above though the brakes are bordering on dangerous when pushing on !!


----------



## Mattgeezer (Jun 15, 2010)

VW STEVE. said:


> On my second. First one an 05 GTI & now an 08 reg ED30. Got to say 2 of the best cars i've ever owned.Go like stink, look good & every day usable.
> I would get one if you fancy one. Only down side is recomended 98 ron & above petrol which as you know ain't cheap & when you use the power there thirsty but then again you don't drive a GTI if you worry about economy.Mine both used Shell V-Power & always will.


How thirsty are we talking?
I've heard 30mpg is pretty average with more on a run?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I get 40mpg on the motorway and mid twenties around the city. Best car I have owned.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree with all of the above. I have an Ed30 running 320hp, S3 brakes, Koni FSD, Eibach Sportlines, VWR ARB's and Whiteline Anti Lift Kit. I'm struggling to find something to replace it with...


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

i love them, but i am bias - red is the fastest colour, thats a known fact


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

ive always wanted a tornado red gti but with the standard 17s on and completely standard. 

One day ill get one


----------



## Mattgeezer (Jun 15, 2010)

At the moment i'm looking at a 54 reg silver 5door gti,
71k with FSH at a local independant, its up for £6500 atm,
only option is the armrest/6cd changer.

Is this a good price? and is silver a sought after colour?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Mattgeezer said:


> At the moment i'm looking at a 54 reg silver 5door gti,
> 71k with FSH at a local independant, its up for £6500 atm,
> only option is the armrest/6cd changer.
> 
> Is this a good price? and is silver a sought after colour?


personally id stay away from silver. ( no offence to anyone with a silver car) but most silver cars i look at you can see a miss match in paint if the car has had a repair more so with other colours.

Just make sure it hasnt had paint n it will be all good.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

And remember in the words of JC ........the Golf GTI is all things to all men.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

In my opinion any GTI has to be Red (Tornado Red.)

:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Mattgeezer said:


> How thirsty are we talking?
> I've heard 30mpg is pretty average with more on a run?


...........not far off with them figures mate. Best out of mine was just under 37mpg. Round town,work & back 26ish.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> In my opinion any GTI has to be Red (Tornado Red.)
> 
> :thumb:


well said lad :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Gti colours for me are Black, Red and White. I've got Black because I obviously like a challenge ! 

Thinking of selling mine right enough, had it 3 years, only thing I can think of getting is a newer one. Test drove a new 330 BMW Coupe and it just didn't do it for me, might look at an r32 this time or I quite like the Scorroco too.


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

This is a possible future car for me. What are they like in terms of reliability? Any common issues/faults to look out for?



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Agree with all of the above. I have an Ed30 running 320hp, S3 brakes, Koni FSD, Eibach Sportlines, VWR ARB's and Whiteline Anti Lift Kit. I'm struggling to find something to replace it with...


Just curious about what you had to do to get 320bhp? What is the fuel consumption/mpg like on that set-up? And did you have to upgrade the clutch?

Thanks!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I have an Edition 30 (Tornado Red) and absolutely love it. Power there (~ 230 BHP) when you need it, and also perfectly happy to run around town.

I only work 6 miles from the house, so it's doing 12 miles per day and I am seeing about 25 mpg. On a decent trip I usually see about 35 mpg. Only ever put Shell V-Power in it and at todays prices £50 does me two weeks - that's going back and forward to work and running about at the weekends. I've taken to taking it on quite spirited drives at the weekends as we have some good roads round about. As has been said before, the brakes are pretty poor.

A mate has a standard GTI and he loves his also. I'm toying with the idea of a stage 1 remap taking it up to ~ 300 BHP.

Get one, you won't regret it!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Had a GTI Pirelli, was a brilliant everyday car - if I could go back and un-sell any of my cars I think that would be the one I did.


----------



## Mattgeezer (Jun 15, 2010)

Just found out it will be an extra £400 for the years insurance if i get the golf gti, so works out at about £1300 a year for a gti for a 21 year old? seems pretty good to me does it not?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Grawschbags said:


> I have an Edition 30 (Tornado Red) and absolutely love it. Power there (~ 230 BHP) when you need it, and also perfectly happy to run around town.
> 
> I only work 6 miles from the house, so it's doing 12 miles per day and I am seeing about 25 mpg. On a decent trip I usually see about 35 mpg. Only ever put Shell V-Power in it and at todays prices £50 does me two weeks - that's going back and forward to work and running about at the weekends. I've taken to taking it on quite spirited drives at the weekends as we have some good roads round about. As has been said before, the brakes are pretty poor.
> 
> ...


Go for it mate, Shark Performance now have a dealer in the borders highly reccomend them, love my shark map so nice and progressive. :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice one, thanks for the heads up.

Star Performance have been doing all the service work on it, so I was toying with the idea of getting them to do it next time I was up. There one is pricey though, but they have a good reputation.

Did you get yours done as soon as you got the car, or did you wait till you felt it needed more power?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Black 2007 3 doors are best OP Or am I biased?! Seriously best car I have owned bar none, great all rounder.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Black 2007 3 doors are best OP Or am I biased?! Seriously best car I have owned bar none, great all rounder.


As mentioned above, Tornado Reds are faster!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Grawschbags said:


> Nice one, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Star Performance have been doing all the service work on it, so I was toying with the idea of getting them to do it next time I was up. There one is pricey though, but they have a good reputation.
> 
> Did you get yours done as soon as you got the car, or did you wait till you felt it needed more power?


Waited 6 months then went for it, not a fan of Jim or Giac maps either.

Just need to get downpipe fitted then onto shark stage 2


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Waited 6 months then went for it, not a fan of Jim or Giac maps either.
> 
> Just need to get downpipe fitted then onto shark stage 2


Don't think I'll ever see stage 2, but stage one is certainly eating away at me.

I'd be more inclined to do what you mention above and get a good rear anti-roll bar, uprated suspension and better brakes.

Was the stage 1 that noticeable?


----------



## Mattgeezer (Jun 15, 2010)

Grawschbags said:


> As mentioned above, Tornado Reds are faster!


Are silver and 5drs really that bad then :wall:#

Ideally i'd like a 3door but try getting my gran with 2 knee replacements in the back of that!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think a GTI in 5 door looks bad at all.

If my requirements needed a 5 door, I certainly wouldn't be put off getting one.

I see a lot of nice silver examples kicking about. It was a toss-up between a Tornado Red ED30 or a Candy White example for me, but the Candy Whites where as rare a rocking horse sh!t, and commanded a premium also. More tha happy with my colour choice though - and it has an extra 5 BHP over the other colours. :driver:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Grawschbags said:


> Don't think I'll ever see stage 2, but stage one is certainly eating away at me.
> 
> I'd be more inclined to do what you mention above and get a good rear anti-roll bar, uprated suspension and better brakes.
> 
> *Was the stage 1 that noticeable?*


Oh yes


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Oh yes


Damn you Grizzle. Been looking at the Shark/BroTek website and there's £400 trying to escape from my pocket! :wall:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

iam not a fan of the ed30 they just dont look right for some reason.

nob head red (tornado red) is what you want. 17s and xenons and the recaro cloth intereior and thats it 

i want one so bad  might have a look on the trader n dream haha


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Purely personal, but I think the looks of the ED30 fixed everything that was lacking on the standard GTI. But maybe I'm biased!

Never really liked the rear valance being unpainted on the standard cars.

As for the performance, an extra ~30 horses, bigger turbo, lower and firmer suspension - what's not to like!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Grawschbags said:


> Purely personal, but I think the looks of the ED30 fixed everything that was lacking on the standard GTI. But maybe I'm biased!
> 
> Never really liked the rear valance being unpainted on the standard cars.
> 
> As for the performance, an extra ~30 horses, bigger turbo, lower and firmer suspension - what's not to like!


yeah i guess, i just like the "get in and drive" look of the origonal gti, a bit like the mk1 gti in standard form it just look right from the off.

to be honest only driven a mk5 gti but not very far but i was very impressed, lovely weight to the steering great feel overall.
I like the plastic valance of it i think it breaks it up a bit. If i was to own one i reck a slight brake upgrade and a possible re map but nothing major. no no no rob keep it standard lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Grawschbags said:


> Damn you Grizzle. Been looking at the Shark/BroTek website and there's £400 trying to escape from my pocket! :wall:


Do it...do it... do it.... do it..

DO IT!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Muuuuuusssssstttt rrrreeeeessssiiiiissssstttttt!

The missus just looked over my shoulder while I was reading this, so I've had her nagging in my ear ever since about me frittering money on $h!te in her eyes!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Grawschbags said:


> Muuuuuusssssstttt rrrreeeeessssiiiiissssstttttt!
> 
> The missus just looked over my shoulder while I was reading this, so I've had her nagging in my ear ever since about me frittering money on !te in her eyes!


I think we all suffer that on DW.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I have a Mrk 4 at the moment and have had it 4.5 years. Normally i swap cars every year or less thats how good it is. Its got 110 000 on the clock now and drives better than a lot of new cars. For eg i dove one of works Alfa 159 yesterday 30 000 on the clock. Door handle fell off in my hand and gear lever felt like i was stiring a bowl of soup. 

Are the Mrk5 much the same quality as the 4 etc what engine is in the Mrk 5 in std form ?


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> I think we all suffer that on DW.


Too true mate. She hit the roof when I told her how much I paid for a polishing pad cleaning brush that came through the door yesterday!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

theshrew said:


> I have a Mrk 4 at the moment and have had it 4.5 years. Normally i swap cars every year or less thats how good it is. Its got 110 000 on the clock now and drives better than a lot of new cars. For eg i dove one of works Alfa 159 yesterday 30 000 on the clock. Door handle fell off in my hand and gear lever felt like i was stiring a bowl of soup.
> 
> Are the Mrk5 much the same quality as the 4 etc what engine is in the Mrk 5 in std form ?


I find the MK5 well put together. She's 5 years old now with 60k on the clock and not a squeek or rattle in sight. A mate had a MK4 GTI that was well put together, but I do think the MK5 is just as good.

The standard GTI has the 2.0 TFSI engine with 197 BHP.
The ED30 has the same engine, but with the K05 turbo as used in the S3 and puts out 230 BHP.


----------

